

The Duqu 2.0 persistence module - r721
https://securelist.com/blog/research/70641/the-duqu-2-0-persistence-module/

======
nyolfen
the compromised foxconn cert is extremely alarming to say the least

~~~
jlgaddis
For me, at least, that's the key takeaway from this.

